# Wading with fly gear



## Warden 319 (12 mo ago)

Coming to town next weekend and will have some time to kill. Want to try my luck at either surf casting closers minnows or wade fishing the ICW. Not looking to specifically target anything but would like to have a shot at a few 
fish at least. Any suggestions would be excellent. very minimal experience fly fishing but can cast okay and have a 5wt and 8wt to choose from. Thanks!


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

This cold snap that's going to last through the weekend will probably run the trout off the grass flats and into the bayous, but there could be a stray red or two hanging around. Other than a boat or a dock at a ramp, I don't know of ways to fish the bayous easily with a fly. I wade the sound in warmer weather with a 7 wt and chartreuse/white clousers. Come back in April/May and plan on catching a ton.


----------

